

The original Javascript impl was written in Lisp - DiabloD3
https://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/js2/semantics/

======
thurn
How does this link demonstrate that fact?

~~~
DiabloD3
I actually might be wrong about this being the original.

Waldemar Horwat worked with Brenden Eich at Netscape and hacked on the JS impl
in Netscape 2.0, but the dates are too late.

If its not the original, what is it?

~~~
acqq
You linked obviously the much later code than what can be anything relevant
for the first Javascript implementation in Netscape in nineties.

If I understand it correctly, this is the experimental code that was supposed
to be used in the research for a "big leap" in Javascript syntax considered by
Mozilla around the middle of the previous decade.

The keyword to search for can be Epimetheus, it appears in the sources you
linked:

<http://www-archive.mozilla.org/js/language/Epimetheus.html>

[http://discerning.com/burstproject.org/build/doc/constructs....](http://discerning.com/burstproject.org/build/doc/constructs.html)

'Mozilla's implementation ("JavaScript 2.0", or "Epimetheus"):
<http://www.mozilla.org/js/language/Epimetheus.html>
<http://www.mozilla.org/js/language/js20/> It (of course) has all features of
Draft ECMAScript 4, and a few additions. It is not (to our knowledge) shipping
in any product.'

~~~
pwpwp
_If I understand it correctly, this is the experimental code that was supposed
to be used in the research for a "big leap" in Javascript syntax considered by
Mozilla around the middle of the previous decade._

Yes, that's how I remember it too.

------
geekytenny
The individual files are good to read, but are there any links to .tar or .zip
of all the files? I have looked and didn't find any....

------
tree_of_item
What a horrible irony this would be if true: Lisp used to enslave generations
of programmers with JavaScript.

~~~
tikhonj
Come, JavaScript isn't that bad: it's probably one of the most pleasant of the
popular languages; it's just unpolished and has some stupid bits.

~~~
DiabloD3
I suspect you just described almost every language ever.

~~~
tikhonj
Let me rephrase it then: fundamentally, JavaScript is sound. It's like a nice
city with a couple of bad neighborhoods you can usually avoid. Other languages
have much more pervasive bad features, and yet others are fundamentally
unsound. JavaScript is fine.

~~~
jronkone
Saying that "Javascript is fundamentally sound" is like saying "McDonalds
serves fundamentally nutritious food". It's technically true, but ignores
completely what people actually mean when they use the phrases like
"fundamentally sound".

